# Hms Nankin



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have posted a photo of an early Service Certificate in the Royal Navy Ships Gallery, together with a request for help. I think that it really belongs in this forum but I can't see how to upload the image here.

Please have a look and reply from the Gallery forum if you can help.

Best wishes


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Added a copy of it to your post for you, Alick.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks again, Marconi Sahib
Best wishes


----------

